# GoPro Camera.....Worth the money?



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody ever used the GoPro 3 Silver underwater cam? I was wondering if it was worth the money. I'd love to take some videos of spear fishin trips


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I think they are fun and you get out of it what you put into it. Ive I've used them for spearfishing and the vids looked great. I had the gopro HD hero 2 (The dog chewed it up). THe silver edition is essentially the same. I'd check out the intova underwater camera too. It shoots the same hd vid and is cheaper. It's also got individual buttons for the different settings as opposed to one button.

Make sure your gopro has the flat lense cover (As the silver edition does) and I recommend a red filter for underwater to bring out the colors more. 
You'll also want a 32 gig hd sd card minimum. it will have more memory for diving.

Lastly, if you scuba, set the recording volume low or you will get annoyed by hearing your self breath the whole video.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

ryan whats the furthest they record far as distance?

haven't spoke to ya in awhile man...hope all is well


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Tim I have one you can check out


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure of the distance. I never got the editing software for mine. The distance as I could tell underwater clearly would be about 100 feet.


----------



## ncrabbithunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Dont know bout diving,I use mine for sheepshead! Works great!!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Really think about what Ryan said. I thought I would use mine a lot. It is nice to have around.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought 2 OFFBRAND Go-Pro cameras at Big Lots. They were $40 each and cam with all the mounts. Looks just like a Go-Pro. I use them in the surf and on the boat all the time. Not sure if I would trust the "Waterproofness" by taking them diving but snorkeling would be no problem. I rigid mount one to record on the boat and put the other on a PVC pipe to dip into water when landing fish. For the price, you can go wrong.


----------

